# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  أولمبيك أسفي يهزم الوداد والفاسي يصعق الحسيمي

## امير الصمت

تمكن فريق أولمبيك أسفي من تحقيق فوز مهم على حساب الوداد البيضاوي  بـ 2 - 1 في مقابلة برسم الجولة الخامسة عشر والأخيرة من مرحلة ذهاب  الدوري الإحترافي المغربي ليبتعد عن مراكز النزول ويصعد للمركز الثامن  برصيد 18 نقطة.                 وأزم أولمبيك أسفي وضعية الوداد البيضاوي الذي فشل في استعادة  الثقة وتحقيق الفوز للإقتراب من فرق المقدمة وستكون مهمة المدرب الجديد  صعبة في إعادة الفريق الأحمر لسكة الإنتصارات حيث أنهى الشطر الأول من  الدوري في الصف الخامس مؤقتاً بـ 22 نقطة وبعيد عن غريمه الرجاء البيضاوي  الثاني بـ 5 نقط.                 وسجل أهداف أولمبيك أسفي كل من إبراهيما نديون من ضربة جزاء في  الدقيقة 38 وحمد الله عبد الرزاق في الدقيقة 79 والذي بالمناسبة انفرد  بصدارة الهدافين برصيد 8 أهداف.                 وحول فريق المغرب الفاسي تأخره بهدف أمام شباب الريف الحسيمي للفوز  بهدفين في قمة الجولة 15 من الدوري الإحترافي المغربي ليرفع رصيده للنقطة  19 في الصف السادس مع مقابلتين مؤجلتين الأولى أمام النادي القنيطري  والثانية ربحها بالقلم أمام مكناس لكن لجنة الإستئناف قررت إعادة النظر في  القرار.        * جماهير الحسيمي ترمي الحجارة*            وتقدم شباب الريف الحسيمي مبكراً في الدقيقة 4 عبر عبد الصمد  لمباركي لكن عبد الهادي حلحول سجل هدف التعادل في الوقت بدل الضائع من  الشوط الأول، ثم مرر كرة ذهبية في الدقيقة 85 لحمزة بورزوق الذي سجل الهدف  الثاني في مقابلة شهدت مرة أخرى رشق جمهور الحسيمة للاعبي الفريقين  بالحجارة.                 وحافظ شباب الريف الحسيمي على مركزه الرابع مؤقتاً برصيد 22 نقطة  في انتظار نتائج مؤجلات المغرب الفاسي، لكنه قدم نصف دوري جيد وغير متوقع.        * أسفي يخطف الفوز*            عرفت مقابلة أولمبيك أسفي والوداد مستوى متوسط في شوطها الأول الذي  شهد محاولتين في الدقيقة 5 بعد رأسية نديون الذي أخرجها لمياغري من خط  المرمى ورأسية باسكال المنفرد التي أخطأت خطأ مرمى أسفي.                 وحصل فريق أولمبيك أسفي على ضربة جزاء بعد إسقاط عبد الصمد رفيق من طرف مراد لمسن نفدها بنجاح إبراهيما في الدقيقة 38.                 وسيطرت الوداد على الشوط الثاني بحثاً عن التعادل وحرمتهم  العارضة من هدف محقق بعد تسديدة من العلاوي في الدقيقة 46 التي ارتطمت  بالقائم الأيمن ومرت على خط المرمى ثم ارتطمت بالقائم الأيسر قبل أن يتدخل  الدفاع المسفيوي ليبعدها.                 وشكل التكتل الدفاعي لفريق أولمبيك أسفي عائقاً أمام هجوم الوداد لإدراك التعادل رغم حصوله على عدة ضربات زوايا دون نتيجة.                 وكاد البديل حمد الله عبد الرزاق أن يقضي على آمال الوداد في  التعادل بعد تسديدة قوية مرت بمحاذاة مرمى لمياغري في الدقيقة 76.                 وعاد نفس اللاعب لينفد ضربة خطأ بشكل جيد ويهزم الحارس لمياغري في الدقيقة 79 مصعباً مهمة الفريق الأحمر في اللقاء.                 وتحصل محسن ياجور على ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 87 نفدها بنجاح مصطفى العلاوي مقلصا النتيجة لفائدة الوداد البيضاوي.                 وكاد الدمياني أن يعيد الفارق بسرعة بعد تسديدة قوية مرت جنب القائم الودادي في الدقيقة 90.                 وسدد باكاري كوني من خارج منطقة الجزاء كرة مرت جنب القائم بقليل  في الدقيقة الأولى من الوقت بدل الضائع لتكون آخر فرصة للتعادل للوداد الذي  تكبد هزيمة جديدة تعقد مهمته في الإياب.

----------


## GSM-AYA

متابعة جيدة---

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك  الله فيك

----------

